# Shaving Udder



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

I see many people shave the does udder when she is close. My girl is acting very strange, pawing at the ground, moaning, peeing a lot and her private parts are very swollen. She is usually extremely easy going but now she won't let me near her rear. Should I still attempt to force her to stand still to shave her?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is up to you - makes it alot easier to clean up afterwards and also for milking purposes -but it really sounds like she is very close to kidding..... do you have a due date on her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I shave teh udder just so I can see it -- I show so udder is important - it also makes it easier for kids to find the teats. But this isnt necessary. many goats arent shaved and everything goes well


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Me personally, I would not try. She is close and she does not need anyone messing with her, but that is just ME. 

Good luck. Let us know how it goes and when you get new babies.


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

thank you for all the responses. I feel so bad for her, she is so uncomfortable and quietly crying. The breeder told me she put the bucks with the does in November. So i was originally thinking first week of April but now I'm not so sure. i'm staying close to home with the baby monitor on. Her udder seems much bigger then it was yesterday. Is it possible she can she be in this kind of "pre labor" for another two weeks? She also had a stringy mucous thing on her tail yesterday.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

She sounds to me like she is going to kid very soon, I would be checking during the night here.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

even if she was bred the very first week in November then she wouldnt be due till the very end of March.


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

Ella's belly. What do you think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's not very wide, a side pic would be better to see how deep or low her belly is...some does can hide multiples well...and they don't get wide at all :wink:


----------

